# Vorbestellung



## IvanDolovic (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich habr mir http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Warhamm...+Reckoning+Beta gekauft und frag mich langsam ob das sinvoll war. Die War setie ist komplet übersichtlos und ich weiss nicht was ich jetzt efektiv mit den codes machen kann. Kann mir vl wer tips geben?


----------



## Thiles (4. Mai 2008)

hast du das ding für 10 euro gekauft oda das für 70 euro?
ich glaub bei dem 10 euro ding kann man nur in die beta oda so und die anderen beiden codes gehen nur wenn du auch die CE hast....

und du hast schon recht die war seite ist übersichtslos aber www.war-europe.de/collectorsedition


----------



## Bloodlight (4. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ^^ der 1. bringt dich in die offene bete 
^^ der 2. bringt die einen vorzeitigen spiel einstieg und der 3. gibt dir in game zeug =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (4. Mai 2008)

moin kann mir mal einer sagen was ich mir da dann für eine version bei sqoops bestellt habe?
http://www.sqoops.de/games/A11844 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe leider keine anderen version mehr gefunden, weil ich zu spät war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich blick da nämlich auch langsam ni9cht mehr durch.

Kann ich mit dieser version in die beta?


----------



## Bloodlight (4. Mai 2008)

SchN1Tz3L schrieb:


> moin kann mir mal einer sagen was ich mir da dann für eine version bei sqoops bestellt habe?
> http://www.sqoops.de/games/A11844
> 
> 
> ...



ganz einfach das ding für 10€  lässt dich in die beta/früher ins game/gibt dir irgendwas ^^ und das ding für 70€ ist eigendlich der einzige weg an der ding für 10€ rann zu kommen , da die händler die 10€ dinger NUR  imzusammenhang mit dem 70€ ding verkaufen (hätten gedürft) ^^


----------



## malefizzer (4. Mai 2008)

also ich steig da auch nicht mehr durch. die sache ist doch eigentlich nicht so kompliziert, aber irgendwie weiß keiner was man jetzt mit der collectors edition oder pre-order oder beidem zusammen machen kann. also im letzten warhammer newsletter stand nochmal:

 Vorbesteller der Collector’s Edition von WAR erhalten folgende Boni: 

GARANTIERTER ZUGANG ZUR OFFENEN BETA
Seid unter den ersten Spielern, die den Ruhm der Schlacht und den Nervenkitzel von WAR erleben werden, sobald die offene Beta beginnt!....

ich hab mir die ce bei amazon vorbestellt. also hab ich dann ja zugang zur offenen beta wenn die denn beginnt, oder? hab nämlich schon in vielen foren gelesen, dass leute sich beides (ce und pre-order) bestellt haben, was ja demnach überflüssig wäre.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (4. Mai 2008)

hmm super o0
und wo oder wie komme ich jetzt noch daran? kennt da noch jeamnd einen shop.
Ich verstehe trotzdem noch net was ich mir da dann vorbestellt habe, weil da keinerlei beschreibung war.
ich meine für 58€. Was macht das dann fürn sinn einen version für 58 € vorzubestellen?

naja mal gucken hab das geld ja noch nicht überweisen werde es dann wieder stonieren.


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Mai 2008)

malefizzer schrieb:


> also ich steig da auch nicht mehr durch. die sache ist doch eigentlich nicht so kompliziert, aber irgendwie weiß keiner was man jetzt mit der collectors edition oder pre-order oder beidem zusammen machen kann. also im letzten warhammer newsletter stand nochmal:
> 
> Vorbesteller der Collector’s Edition von WAR erhalten folgende Boni:
> 
> ...



Ohne die Pre Order dazu, wirst du nicht an der offenen Beta teilnehmen können.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (4. Mai 2008)

nochmal 2 kurze Fragen:

ich habe gehört weil die ce sos chnell weg waren könnte es sein, dass neuen folgen sollen! Stimmt das?

Bei ebay bieten die pre.order orginal verschweißte versionen an allerdings für 35 €. Wenn ich jetzt diese pre order bei ebay kaufen würde hätte ich aber immernoch net das game? bzw. nur die zugang zur beta, vorzeitigen spiel einstieg und das extra item, aber die version müßte ich mir trotzdem noch besorgen..


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Mai 2008)

SchN1Tz3L schrieb:


> nochmal 2 kurze Fragen:
> 
> ich habe gehört weil die ce sos chnell weg waren könnte es sein, dass neuen folgen sollen! Stimmt das?
> 
> Bei ebay bieten die pre.order orginal verschweißte versionen an allerdings für 35 €. Wenn ich jetzt diese pre order bei ebay kaufen würde hätte ich aber immernoch net das game? bzw. nur die zugang zur beta, vorzeitigen spiel einstieg und das extra item, aber die version müßte ich mir trotzdem noch besorgen..



Deine erste Frage: Nein, laut Mythic soll es keine neuen CE's geben.

Zur Frage 2: Ja damit hast du dir Zugang zur Beta gekauft.

Als Tip: Ich würde ma bei verschiedenen Gamestop Läden fragen, also beim Gamestop in meiner Nähe, standen letztens noch 4 Pre Orders im Regal... von ehemals 80 ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (4. Mai 2008)

SchN1Tz3L schrieb:


> nochmal 2 kurze Fragen:
> 
> ich habe gehört weil die ce sos chnell weg waren könnte es sein, dass neuen folgen sollen! Stimmt das?
> 
> Bei ebay bieten die pre.order orginal verschweißte versionen an allerdings für 35 €. Wenn ich jetzt diese pre order bei ebay kaufen würde hätte ich aber immernoch net das game? bzw. nur die zugang zur beta, vorzeitigen spiel einstieg und das extra item, aber die version müßte ich mir trotzdem noch besorgen..




ich hab meine pre order an einen user hier bei buffed für 10  euro,also kaufpreis abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (4. Mai 2008)

cool nette sache^^
ja das problem ist einfach das der nächste gamestop laden über 100 km weg ist, was es somit nicht leicht macht.
Ich wohne im Zentrum von deutschland^^, dass soll aber nix positives sein!


----------



## di-chan (4. Mai 2008)

SchN1Tz3L schrieb:


> moin kann mir mal einer sagen was ich mir da dann für eine version bei sqoops bestellt habe?
> http://www.sqoops.de/games/A11844
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei handelt es sich um die ganz normale Warhammer Online Version. Also weder CE noch Pre-Order, sondern nur der normale Client.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (4. Mai 2008)

jo danke, dachte ich mir schon fast.
weiß sonst jemand noch wo man es versuchen könnte.
man man man, da ist man ständig am laufenden, und dann hatt man mal 1 monat kei zeit und dann ist schon wieder alles zu spät^^
so spielt das Leben...


----------



## Heraz (4. Mai 2008)

also die pre order version (10€) welche einen beta zugang und einen vorzeitigen spieleinstieg ermöglicht, sowieso ingame zeug, sollte nur mit der collectors edition (70€) verkauft werden. heißt bei der vorbestellung der collectors edition gabs eine pre order dazu.

diese pre order bietet einen open beta zugang und einen vorzeitguen spieleinstieg. dieser vorzeitige spieleinstieg geht vor dem öffentlichen release von WAR los. heißt man kann vllt 5 tage vorm release oder sogar eine woche schon spielen. bringt einem aber nichts wenn man die collectors edition nicht hat, weil darin ein code enthalten ist, der es einem ermöglicht, diese schon angespielte figur in das richtige spiel zu übernehmen. heißt wenn man sich jetz 7 tage vorm release den arsch aufreißt um den charakter schön huchzuleveln und dann aber keine collectors edition hat war der spaß umsonst weil der charakter nicht übernommen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe es war jetz für die ganzen fragen hilfreich

Gruß Heraz


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Mai 2008)

Heraz schrieb:


> also die pre order version (10€) welche einen beta zugang und einen vorzeitigen spieleinstieg ermöglicht, sowieso ingame zeug, sollte nur mit der collectors edition (70€) verkauft werden. heißt bei der vorbestellung der collectors edition gabs eine pre order dazu.
> 
> diese pre order bietet einen open beta zugang und einen vorzeitguen spieleinstieg. dieser vorzeitige spieleinstieg geht vor dem öffentlichen release von WAR los. heißt man kann vllt 5 tage vorm release oder sogar eine woche schon spielen. bringt einem aber nichts wenn man die collectors edition nicht hat, weil darin ein code enthalten ist, der es einem ermöglicht, diese schon angespielte figur in das richtige spiel zu übernehmen. heißt wenn man sich jetz 7 tage vorm release den arsch aufreißt um den charakter schön huchzuleveln und dann aber keine collectors edition hat war der spaß umsonst weil der charakter nicht übernommen wird
> 
> ...



So nicht korrekt. Aber sowas von gar nicht. Die Open Beta Server gehen dann down. Danach folgt die übliche Wartephase, und dann, vermutlich 3 Tage vor normalen Release, gehen die "RICHTIGEN" Server online, auf welchen dann die Pre Order Leute in Verbindung mit der CE schon spielen können. 

Gründe für solch einen vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg: So werden die überfluteten Startgebiete, ein wenig Entlastet. Und natürlich als Belohnung für den Erwerb der CE.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> So nicht korrekt. Aber sowas von gar nicht. Die Open Beta Server gehen dann down. Danach folgt die übliche Wartephase, und dann, vermutlich 3 Tage vor normalen Release, gehen die "RICHTIGEN" Server online, auf welchen dann die Pre Order Leute in Verbindung mit der CE schon spielen können.
> 
> Gründe für solch einen vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg: So werden die überfluteten Startgebiete, ein wenig Entlastet. Und natürlich als Belohnung für den Erwerb der CE.


na aldaric? wie war das mit erst lesen, dann denken und zum schluss posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was anderes als Heraz ist du nicht wirklich gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (4. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na aldaric? wie war das mit erst lesen, dann denken und zum schluss posten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch. Hat er.

Brauche ich den Aktivierungscode aus der Collector’s Edition, um auch am Erscheinungstag spielen zu können? 
A: Nein, nur den Code aus der Vorbesteller-Box. Dieser Code erlaubt euch, auch einige Tage nach der Veröffentlichung noch weiter zu spielen, *und gibt euch somit ausreichend Zeit, um eure Collector’s Edition zu erhalten.* 

Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=37320 

Man muss die CE scheinbar nicht vorher haben.


----------



## Eratur (4. Mai 2008)

Das ist Korrekt, das ist dafür gedacht, falls die CE sich wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten sich verzögert.


----------



## Suspicious (4. Mai 2008)

olé olé der 6834273259² Fred zum thema


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Doch. Hat er.
> 
> Brauche ich den Aktivierungscode aus der Collector’s Edition, um auch am Erscheinungstag spielen zu können?
> A: Nein, nur den Code aus der Vorbesteller-Box. Dieser Code erlaubt euch, auch einige Tage nach der Veröffentlichung noch weiter zu spielen, *und gibt euch somit ausreichend Zeit, um eure Collector’s Edition zu erhalten.*
> ...


naja. aldarics letzte satz und die damit verbundene aussage ist interpretationsfähig


> auf welchen dann die Pre Order Leute in Verbindung mit der CE schon spielen können


diesen teil außen vorgelassen. hat er das selbe gesagt.

p.s auch wenn die aussage in deinem link stimmt würde ich doch die offizielle aussage seitens mythic bevorzugen. infos von seiten wie buffed klingen nicht immer seriös


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Mai 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Doch. Hat er.
> 
> Brauche ich den Aktivierungscode aus der Collector&#8217;s Edition, um auch am Erscheinungstag spielen zu können?
> A: Nein, nur den Code aus der Vorbesteller-Box. Dieser Code erlaubt euch, auch einige Tage nach der Veröffentlichung noch weiter zu spielen, *und gibt euch somit ausreichend Zeit, um eure Collector&#8217;s Edition zu erhalten.*
> ...



Jo, dass zeigt, dass auch die Leute die nur ne Pre Order haben, ohne CE, auch den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg genießen können. Da der Key ja die ersten Tage überbrückt, bis man das Endprodukt registriert.

Ich hab meine PO schon, hab aber den Verdacht das ich keine CE erwarten kann von gameware.at ^^


----------



## ExInferis (5. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Preorder gekauft und da wurde mir direkt mit gesagt, dass das nur mit der CE geht, wie auch vorher aus zahlreichen Quellen zu erfahren war.

Wie schon so oft diskutiert und auch zum Teil schon bestätigt, trotzdem noch immer eine Vermutung, wird es so sein, dass die Leute, die irrtümlich NUR eine Preorder-Box haben, hoffen müssen noch eine CE so zu bekommen um dann nach der Kulanzzeit, die man in der regulären Spielzeit mit dem PO-Key bekommt, ihre Charaktere übernehmen zu können.


----------



## Heraz (5. Mai 2008)

> Jo, dass zeigt, dass auch die Leute die nur ne Pre Order haben, ohne CE, auch den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg genießen können. Da der Key ja die ersten Tage überbrückt, bis man das Endprodukt registriert.
> 
> Ich hab meine PO schon, hab aber den Verdacht das ich keine CE erwarten kann von gameware.at ^^




jaaa mir geht es darum das wenn sie diesen vorzeitigen spieleinstieg auch haben, das sie die charaktere die sie angespielt haben ohne die ce nicht weiterspielen können O.o sicher haben sie AUCH einen vorzeitigen spieleinstieg bringt ihnen nur nix weil der akount nicht mehr spielbar ist ohne einen CE key


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Mai 2008)

Heraz hat schon recht, denn wenn man die PO hat kann man sich Charaktere mit CE inhalten erstellen, z.b Besondere Charakterköpfe.

Aber ich denke mal das man seine Pre Order Chars wirklich nur weiterspielen kann wenn man die CE Codes eingibt, sonst würde man sich als CE Käufer ein bischen verarscht vorkommen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (5. Mai 2008)

Für mich bescheißen diese gameware.at-Typen ganz schön. Wenn ich deren Onlinestore richtig deute, dann wollen die, dass man zuerst die Pre-Order und dann die CE kauft. Stop: sie verlangen das sogar.

Eigentlich sollte die Pre-Order ja in der CE enthalten sein oder zumindest nie Voraussetzung für die CE sein. Oder?

Die 59 Euro Version bei Swoops scheint dann die reguläre Version zu sein ohne Pre und ohne CE.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Heraz hat schon recht, denn wenn man die PO hat kann man sich Charaktere mit CE inhalten erstellen, z.b Besondere Charakterköpfe.


Die Köpfe gibt es erst mit der CE!



MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Für mich bescheißen diese gameware.at-Typen ganz schön. Wenn ich deren Onlinestore richtig deute, dann wollen die, dass man zuerst die Pre-Order und dann die CE kauft. Stop: sie verlangen das sogar.


Hab die überhaupt eine Berechtigung zum Verkauf? Offiziell angeben auf der Webseite sind:

Online-Händler

Amazon (Deutschland)
World of Games (Schweiz)
Alcom (Schweiz)


----------



## Grimtom (5. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Für mich bescheißen diese gameware.at-Typen ganz schön. Wenn ich deren Onlinestore richtig deute, dann wollen die, dass man zuerst die Pre-Order und dann die CE kauft. Stop: sie verlangen das sogar.
> Eigentlich sollte die Pre-Order ja in der CE enthalten sein oder zumindest nie Voraussetzung für die CE sein. Oder?
> Die 59 Euro Version bei Swoops scheint dann die reguläre Version zu sein ohne Pre und ohne CE.



Ich weiss nicht, aber langsam sollte es doch jeder verstanden haben.??  Pre-Order-Box war auf 55000 Stück limitiert. Genauso wie die Collector's Edition ebenfalls auf 55000 Stück Limitiert ist. Also gehört zu jeder Pre-Order auch eine CE. Das die Pre-Order von Onlineshops  einzeln Verkauft wurde, war so eigentlich nicht vorgesehen. 

Und das man die Pre und CE zusammen Bestellen soll ...... "Stop: sie verlangen das sogar" .... ist doch auch vollkommen normal, die gehören nunmal zusammen.  Verstehe sowieso nicht, wie man die "Pre-Order-Box bestellt, ohne die Collectors gleich mitzubestellen.

Ich freue mich heute schon auf die "Heuleinträge", wenns los geht... und die ersten fühlen sich betrogen, weil sie 10 Euro für "die Beta" bezahlt zu haben, aber nirgendwo das Geld auf Ihr Spiel angerechnet bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Die 59 Euro Version bei Swoops scheint dann die reguläre Version zu sein ohne Pre und ohne CE.



Ja, das ist die normale Version


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Mai 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, aber langsam sollte es doch jeder verstanden haben.??  Pre-Order-Box war auf 55000 Stück limitiert. Genauso wie die Collector's Edition ebenfalls auf 55000 Stück Limitiert ist. Also gehört zu jeder Pre-Order auch eine CE. Das die Pre-Order von Onlineshops  einzeln Verkauft wurde, war so eigentlich nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Und das man die Pre und CE zusammen Bestellen soll ...... "Stop: sie verlangen das sogar" .... ist doch auch vollkommen normal, die gehören nunmal zusammen.  Verstehe sowieso nicht, wie man die "Pre-Order-Box bestellt, ohne die Collectors gleich mitzubestellen.
> 
> ...



Mir geht es darum, dass ich beides bestellt habe, ich aber heut morgen mal neugieriger weise eine Mail geschrieben hab, ob ich denn sicher eine CE bekomme, da ich ja PO besitze von ihnen. Und die Antwort war:

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können wir ihnen, Herr XXXXX, nicht versichern das sie eine Collectors Edition erhalten werden, die Tendenz momentan sieht eher schlecht aus.

MfG 

Ihr Gameware.at-Team

Mir stellt sich jetzt die brennende Frage, wenn ich keine CE bekomme, ob ich dann meine Chars vom Headstart weiter spielen kann, wenn ich nachträglich eine Standard Version registrieren muss.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich jetzt die brennende Frage, wenn ich keine CE bekomme, ob ich dann meine Chars vom Headstart weiter spielen kann, wenn ich nachträglich eine Standard Version registrieren muss.


Kannst du nicht, du brauchst die CE-Version!


----------



## Grimtom (5. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass ich beides bestellt habe, ich aber heut morgen mal neugieriger weise eine Mail geschrieben hab, ob ich denn sicher eine CE bekomme, da ich ja PO besitze von ihnen. Und die Antwort war:
> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können wir ihnen, Herr XXXXX, nicht versichern das sie eine Collectors Edition erhalten werden, die Tendenz momentan sieht eher schlecht aus.
> MfG
> Ihr Gameware.at-Team
> Mir stellt sich jetzt die brennende Frage, wenn ich keine CE bekomme, ob ich dann meine Chars vom Headstart weiter spielen kann, wenn ich nachträglich eine Standard Version registrieren muss.





da könntest pech haben, wird nicht gehen .... 



Ich habe meines im Laden geholt und bestellt .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ob ich geahnt hätte, was das für ein chaos gibt.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Mai 2008)

@Aldaric87 

ich drück mal die daumen das doch noch ne bekommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> @Aldaric87
> 
> ich drück mal die daumen das doch noch ne bekommst
> 
> ...



Ich drück Gameware die Daumen, sonst werd ich nämlich kurzer Hand nach Österreich fliegen mit nem kleinen Vorschlaghämmerchen .... ^^


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich drück Gameware die Daumen, sonst werd ich nämlich kurzer Hand nach Österreich fliegen mit nem kleinen Vorschlaghämmerchen .... ^^


gib mal dein Vorschlaghämmerchen her,........ hier hast ne Shotgun xD


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gib mal dein Vorschlaghämmerchen her,........ hier hast ne Shotgun xD



Hahhaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. ich hab bei Gameware.at nochmal ordentlich stress geschoben. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, ich hab eine der 55.000 Pre Order Editionen neben mir liegen, dann haben sie auch gefälligst dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass ich eine der 55.000 CE's bekomme. ^^


----------



## webniks (5. Mai 2008)

schaust du hier: PreOrder WAR


----------



## Vampiry (5. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Die 59 Euro Version bei Swoops scheint dann die reguläre Version zu sein ohne Pre und ohne CE.



Scheint der einzige Laden zusei der schon eine "normale" Version anbietet.
Und ehrlich gesagt. Dafür find ich sie zwiemlich teuer.


----------



## sevendays5 (6. Mai 2008)

wer noch pre orders braucht der kriegt sie in berlin/neukölln im gamestop-shop. die regale sind da noch voll =)


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Mai 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> wer noch pre orders braucht der kriegt sie in berlin/neukölln im gamestop-shop. die regale sind da noch voll =)



In Saarbrücken waren letztens im Saarpark-Center Gamestop noch etwa 5 vorhanden, so als kleiner Tip.. Könnten auch schon weg sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (7. Mai 2008)

ja super, dann fahr ich mal los dann bin ich morgen irgendwann da o0

Oder ich beauftrage einen der sie mir kauft mit 5 € provision.
Naja find das schon bissl dämlich ich wohn hier mitten im verkackten deutschland und weit und breit kein gamestaop oder ein anderer laden der sie hat und da wo sie im überfluß gibt vergammeln die dinger!!

Ich mein ich scheiß auf die 10€, wenn ich dafür die beta antesten kann ist doch geil.
Und ich würd so gern die preorder oder ce haben, nur weil ich zu spät war und ein monat im winterschlaf gepennt habe, wegen meiner abschlußprüfung usw.
Bei Age of Conan ging die Vorbestellung auch erst 1 Monate vor Relase los!
Warum machen die das bei WAR ein halbes Jahr vorher?? Alles hinhalte und Tatik von denen pfff.
Naja ich beschwer mich ja net solange das Game einhält was es verspricht solls mir recht sein.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Mai 2008)

SchN1Tz3L schrieb:


> ja super, dann fahr ich mal los dann bin ich morgen irgendwann da o0
> 
> Oder ich beauftrage einen der sie mir kauft mit 5 € provision.
> Naja find das schon bissl dämlich ich wohn hier mitten im verkackten deutschland und weit und breit kein gamestaop oder ein anderer laden der sie hat und da wo sie im überfluß gibt vergammeln die dinger!!
> ...



Das ist keine Hinhaltetaktik. Das ist mittlerweile in jedem MMO Standard-Verkaufstaktik.
Winterschlaf hin oder eher. 5 Minuten hätte eine Onlinebestellung gedauert, mehr nicht.


----------



## SchN1Tz3L (7. Mai 2008)

naja 5 minuten hin oder her...
ich saß jetzt über 1 monat kaum am pc vileicht 10 minuten am tag o0
aber egal hoffe das es viliecht noch andere Möglickeiten gibt.


----------



## Nazrott (12. Mai 2008)

hallo ihr bin grad neu hier, und hätte eine frage bezüglich der vorbestellung von amazon.

heute bestellt 1x WAR online CE  -------bestätigungsmail bekomm wenn ausgeliefert wird soll ich stolze 86,49€
zahlen.

lieferumfang standart CE ohne pre order also keinen beta zugang. Ich stell mir da die frage is 86.94 nicht ein wenig viel nur für die CE ohne pre order ?

Amazon bietet mir jedoch noch eine pre order an für gute 89,95 oO hat die nicht mal 10€ gekostet ?

mir gehts nicht um die beta die interessiert mich eig. auch garnicht aber is da was bei amazon mit den preisen schiefgegang ? wenn ich das richtig sehe hat jemand der als erstes bestellt hat beides für rund 70 oder waren das jetz 80€ bekommen. Ich müsste jedoch 176,44€ zahlen um beides zu bekommen.

abzocke oder tippfehler von denen ? kann ja nich angehn das die PRE ORDER BETA laut amazon denn ja 5€ teurer als das hauptspielspiel alias CE selbst oO 


zusammfassung:

beta 89€
CE   86€

da kann doch was nich stimmen.


für 180 mücken nen game zu kaufen was nichmal halbsoviel kostet und nur der beta zugang am teuersten ist stell ich mir die frage ob ich noch doch lieber zum örtlichen hertie latschen soll und mir da die standart version hol die evtl. 40€ kostet oderso.


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Mai 2008)

Nazrott schrieb:


> hallo ihr bin grad neu hier, und hätte eine frage bezüglich der vorbestellung von amazon.
> 
> heute bestellt 1x WAR online CE  -------bestätigungsmail bekomm wenn ausgeliefert wird soll ich stolze 86,49€
> zahlen.
> ...



Wenn du die Augen aufmachst, siehst du das Amazon selbst keine mehr verkauft, dass sind irgendwelche Leute/Händler die über Amazon ihr Zeug verkaufen, was sie schon haben.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Mai 2008)

PO beinhaltet nun automatisch den Preis für die CE, also nur keine Panik, dass Du da irgendwas hättest doppelt bezahlen müssen.
Lass uns frühen PO-käufern die einen Teil von WAR vorfinanziert haben doch den kleinen Preisvorteil gegenüber den Spätkäufern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mit der PO bekommst Du ja einen Headstart von ein paar Tagen auf den Live-Servern und kannst nicht "erst" am Realease-Tag spielen.

Und der Preis für die CE... schau rein was alles drin ist im Vergleich zur normalen Version. Ich finde dafür den Preis gerechtfertigt, auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde, dass vom Kaufpreis mehr beim Hersteller landen würde und nicht der Löwenanteil bei den Zwischenhändlern und beim Distributor hängen bleiben würde.


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> PO beinhaltet nun automatisch den Preis für die CE, also nur keine Panik, dass Du da irgendwas hättest doppelt bezahlen müssen.
> Lass uns frühen PO-käufern die einen Teil von WAR vorfinanziert haben doch den kleinen Preisvorteil gegenüber den Spätkäufern.
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte er es bestellt haben, hat er es bei nem Händler bestellt, der über Amazon verkauft, dieser wird für beides den vollen Preis verlangen. Amazon selbst verkauft nichts mehr, alles leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Mai 2008)

Hier in Hamburg war es ja nach 2 Tagen nur noch in einem Laden zu bekommen. Bin durch ganz Hamburg gefahren dafür und kam zu spät zur Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ging zum Glück noch. Scheint ja ein Nord-Süd-Gefälle zu geben was das Spiel angeht.
Oder haben wir im Norden einfach nur genug Geld um uns das leisten zu können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazrott (12. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Und der Preis für die CE... schau rein was alles drin ist im Vergleich zur normalen Version. Ich finde dafür den Preis gerechtfertigt, *auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde, dass vom Kaufpreis mehr beim Hersteller landen würde und nicht der Löwenanteil bei den Zwischenhändlern und beim Distributor hängen bleiben würde.*



aber mal sowas von...


gut denn bin ich nun schlauer, zwar tuts weh mehr zu zahlen und auch nur die hälfte zu bekommen aber besser als garkein boni kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...beta is eh fürn eimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mal ausm fort


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Mai 2008)

Nazrott schrieb:


> aber mal sowas von...
> gut denn bin ich nun schlauer, zwar tuts weh mehr zu zahlen und auch nur die hälfte zu bekommen aber besser als garkein boni kram
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Beta is nie fürn Eimer.


----------



## mendiger (12. Mai 2008)

also der preis für die ce ist schon angemessen! nur ich denk es sind zu wenige ces


----------



## Moagim (12. Mai 2008)

Warum zu wenig?
Es soll ja etwas Besonderes sein. 

Stand beim Start des PreOrder Vorgangs:
55000 CE (in Europa) bei über 600000 Beta-Anmeldungen, also bekam (in etwa) jeder 11te eine CE.
Die "Dunkelziffer" der sonstigen Spieler sorgt dann möglicherweise noch dafür das im Herbst jeder 20-30ste WAR Spieler ein CE Besitzer ist. 
Hängt natürlich vom Erfolg des Spiels ab, aber die Anzahl der CEs passt schon so.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es eher sogar zu viel CEs. Der Status des außergewöhnlichen ist bei der Menge auch schon dahin.


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher sogar zu viel CEs. Der Status des außergewöhnlichen ist bei der Menge auch schon dahin.



Da muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## mpok (12. Mai 2008)

Geht,Europa is gross.Lass Zehntausend für Deutschland sein da is das schon ne seltenheit Hierzulande.


----------



## mendiger (12. Mai 2008)

> Geht,Europa is gross.Lass Zehntausend für Deutschland sein da is das schon ne seltenheit Hierzulande.



genau meine meinung! habt ihgr schonmal daran gedacht, dass es jetzt schon schwer id eine zu bekommen und ich hab mir keine geholt, weil ich noch nicht weis wie gut das spiel wird. das kann man erst sagen wenn das spiel in den läden steht, frühestens bei der open beta. und wenn ich dann das spiel super finde, dann will ich die ce haben! nur die bekomm ich dann nirgendwo mehr!!!!


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ne Beta is nie fürn Eimer.



/signed

In einer Beta kann man zum einen schonmal sehr schön testen, welche Klasse einem am besten liegt und welche Rasse am meisten Style hat und zum anderen macht es Spaß, auf die unöglichsten Fehler zu treffen,die es so in der Verkaufsversion (meistens hoffentlich) nicht mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hoffe ja immer noch,dass die Open-Beta im Juli losgeht,wenn ich Urlaub machen will/muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> In einer Beta kann man zum einen schonmal sehr schön testen, welche Klasse einem am besten liegt und welche Rasse am meisten Style hat und zum anderen macht es Spaß, auf die unöglichsten Fehler zu treffen,die es so in der Verkaufsversion (meistens hoffentlich) nicht mehr gibt
> 
> ...



Mitte Juni wär viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 12ter Juli wär auch ok, dass wär dann nen geiles Geburtstagsgeschenk... das ich erst 2-3 Tage später testen kann, liegt aber daran das ich erst wieder nüchtern werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (12. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> genau meine meinung! habt ihgr schonmal daran gedacht, dass es jetzt schon schwer id eine zu bekommen und ich hab mir keine geholt, weil ich noch nicht weis wie gut das spiel wird. das kann man erst sagen wenn das spiel in den läden steht, frühestens bei der open beta. und wenn ich dann das spiel super finde, dann will ich die ce haben! nur die bekomm ich dann nirgendwo mehr!!!!



Äh nein er ist nicht deiner Meinung. 
Keiner der Poster behauptet das es zu wenig sind, eher zuviel oder ausreichend vorhanden.

Ob speziel du, dir keine holst (aus welchem Grund auch immer) hat nichts damit zu tun ob es "genug" CEs gibt.


----------



## Sin (12. Mai 2008)

Mir is aufgefallen, ich habe meine PO immer noch in der Amazonverpackung... vielleicht sollte ich die mal aufmachen ^^


----------



## Vampiry (13. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich hab mir keine geholt, weil ich noch nicht weis wie gut das spiel wird. das kann man erst sagen wenn das spiel in den läden steht, frühestens bei der open beta.



Ohne PO ist es aber nicht sicher (vielleicht auch unwahrscheinlich) ob du in die Open Beta kommst - oder meinst Du damit, dass Du dich dann auf Aussagen von Openbetaspieler verläßt ?


----------



## LionTamer (13. Mai 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Ohne PO ist es aber nicht sicher (vielleicht auch unwahrscheinlich) ob du in die Open Beta kommst - oder meinst Du damit, dass Du dich dann auf Aussagen von Openbetaspieler verläßt ?



Ich glaube das war lediglich eine allgemeine Aussage, daß zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs der CE, WAR noch immer in der Closed Beta steckt und es daher keine verlässliche Prognose gibt, ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht wird, was die Investition in eine CE rechtfertigen würde (oder eben nicht).

Er wollte einfach nicht das "finanzielle Risiko" eingehen zu diesem Zeiptunkt die CE zu kaufen.

Deswegen meinte er, erst mit dem Fall der NDA (deswegen wohl Open beta) könnte man sichergehen, ob sich der Kauf einer CE überhaupt lohnen würde.


----------



## Vampiry (13. Mai 2008)

Das mag wohl sein. Wie man aber sieht gibt es mindestens 55.000 Unerschrockende die das Game "blind" bestellt haben. 

Ich selber auch. Nach 5 Jahren DAoC-Spielzeit vertrau ich den Jungs das sie wieder ein gutes Spiel hinbekommen. Und wenn nicht, tja dann muss ich das unter Lehrgeld verbuchen. Klar 70 Euro sind 70 Euro aber wenn man sich mal so überlegt hat was man sich vielleicht schon alles angeschafft hat und es auch nicht so genutzt hat als man es sich gedacht hatte.


----------



## Starblaster (13. Mai 2008)

IvanDolovic schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habr mir http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Warhamm...+Reckoning+Beta gekauft und frag mich langsam ob das sinvoll war. Die War setie ist komplet übersichtlos und ich weiss nicht was ich jetzt efektiv mit den codes machen kann. Kann mir vl wer tips geben?



Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? hier für dummies nochmal:

Um in den genuss der Open Beta zu kommen must du die Pre-Order Box haben mit dem Beta Code
(ACHTUNG DIE OPEN BETA LÄUFT NOCH NICHT)

Um früher ins Game zu kommen und eines der Extra Mounts plus Extra Item zu bekommen muss die CE Version von WAR bestellt sein.

Wenn du Dir die CE Vorbestellt hast bekommst die Pre Orderbox und rechtzeitig zum Release wird dir noch die CE zugesand.

Normal war es so das man die PreOrderBox nur bekamm wenn man die CE Vorbestellte, einige Händler haben da nicht drauf geachtet so das man für 10€ nur die PreOrderBox Kaufte dann hast du aber nur Zugang zur Beta sonst nichts. 

Haben es jetzt alle gerafft ! ich hoffe es sonst ist euch eh nicht mehr zu helfen!!!


----------



## Schneelilie (13. Mai 2008)

Gehöre zu den "Unerschrockenen" 55000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau wie mein Schatz. Und was heisst hier blind? So blind ist es nicht. Für mich gehört dieses Spiel ins Regal, egal ob ichs spiele oder nicht. Einfach weil es Warhammer Online ist. Und CE ist bei mir sowieso Pflicht. Kaufe alle meine gespielten MMORPG (MMOG) als CE *g*

Habe allerdings direkt im Laden meines Vertrauens alias GameStop gehollt. Die kennen mich da schon mit meinem CE Tick *grinsel*

Flöckchen.


----------



## Eratur (13. Mai 2008)

Starblaster schrieb:


> Um früher ins Game zu kommen und eines der Extra Mounts plus Extra Item zu bekommen muss die CE Version von WAR bestellt sein.



Soweit korrekt, aber in deiner schreib Eile hast du dich verschrieben. *Man kriegt kein Extra Mount. 
*

Bei Fehler bitte mit Quelle berichtigen, thx.


----------



## Elessor (13. Mai 2008)

hallo, ich geb hier jetzt euch nochmal mein senf dazu:

aber der seite von oben hab ich folgendes zitat gefunden: 

F: Kann ich mir auch eine Pre-Order kaufen ohne mir die Collectors Edition zu holen?

A: Dies sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein. Jedoch gab es bei den Bestellungen, bei dem jeweiligen Händler, ein Fehler im System. Wer jetzt eine Pre-Order hat, ohne eine Bestellung für eine CE wird vermutlich nur die Bonusgegenstände und den Key für die offene Beta benutzen können.

klar soweit?
man bekommt also zugang zur open beta, das ist sicher. dann hat man theoretisch zugang zum vorzeitigen release, was aber verhindert wird, da nach einer bestimmten zeit (vll ein tag oder so) abgefragt wird, ob du auch den CE code hast, wenn nicht wird dein zugang gesperrt. ob man ihn weiter nehmen kann, wenn das spiel dann tatsächlich raus ist, weiß ich nicht. das dritte, nämlich die zusätzlichen spielitems...naja in dem zitat steht, man bekommt sie, aber da wäre ich vorsichtiger. ich denke, auch da wird ein code der CE abgefragt und somit hat man sie nicht, kann mich aber auch irren damit.

SOMIT IST DAS EINZIG SICHERE, WAS MAN MIT DER PO HAT, DER OPEN BETA ZUGANG!!!

abgesehen davon, ist es mir das voll und ganz wert, die beta ist immer cool, wie oben schonmal gesagt wurde. man bezahlt 8 euro für kino, da kann man doch auch 10 euro für vorzeitige erfahrungen, spaß und "abenteuer" zahlen!!!

ok ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und habe keinen fehler gemacht,

grüße,
elessor


----------



## LionTamer (13. Mai 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Gehöre zu den "Unerschrockenen" 55000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gehöre auch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und habe es auch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt gekauft.
Warhammer Online ist einfach ein "must have". Da war mir auch die CE nicht zu schade.

Ich habe auch schonmal an anderer Stelle gesagt, daß WAR für mich kein Überflieger sein/werden muß. Mir reichts wenns gut ist.
Ich spiele WAR weil es Warhammer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (13. Mai 2008)

SchN1Tz3L schrieb:


> jo danke, dachte ich mir schon fast.
> weiß sonst jemand noch wo man es versuchen könnte.
> man man man, da ist man ständig am laufenden, und dann hatt man mal 1 monat kei zeit und dann ist schon wieder alles zu spät^^
> so spielt das Leben...



Ich habe mir die CE bei "EB Games" vorbestellt. Allerdings gabs zu dem Zeitpunkt (vor über einem Monat) schon nur noch 3 Exemplare.

Gruß


----------



## Violation (19. Mai 2008)

Hmm sehr interessant das ganze.

Schade das das schief gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe es vor einer Stunde geschafft eine Pre-Order von Amazon (NEIN! AMAZON ist der versender! Nicht irgend so einer der Über amazon verkauft) zu ergattern, ist die frage ob ich die PreOrder nu noch bekomme? Eigentlich sollte das ja so sein? Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Moagim (19. Mai 2008)

Bischen seltsam das Amazon wieder eine PO im Angebot hatte......vll. hat jemand seine BOX zurück geschickt(das ist dann aber riskant^^) oder Amazon hat eine PO aufgekauft. Theoretisch schon möglich.

Wirst ja diese Woche sehen ob sie bei dir eintrudelt.


----------



## Violation (19. Mai 2008)

Hoppala, gerade bemerkt das ich mich oben etwas verzettelt hab, mir ist es nicht gelungen eine PreOrder zu kaufen sondern eine Collectors Edition, und die frage war ob ich darüber nu ne chance auf die PreOrder hab?!


----------



## Moagim (19. Mai 2008)

Na gut, in dem Fall.....Nein hast du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist der Kern des ganzen Problems gewesen. Amazon hat eine getrennte Bestellung angeboten. Bei 55000 CEs und 55000 Boxen wurde ihnen ein bestimmter Anteil zum "verteilen" zugestanden.

So, es gab aber sehr viele Leute die einfach mal in der Beta das Spiel "spielen" bzw testen wollten. Folglich ging der Bestand an Boxen viel schneller richtung 0 als der Bestand an CEs.
Du wirst keine PO erhalten, weil du sie nicht mehr bestellen konntest/kannst.

Deine Nachteile dadurch:
Keine Beta -----> Verlorene Spielerfahrung (ist kein Drama)
2 Items darfst du nicht verwenden-----> Die sind aber so geringwertig das du nach ca 5h ingame schon was besseres gefunden hast (auch kein Drama)
Kein frühzeitiger Start auf den Live Servern------>brauchst halt ein paar Tage länger bis Stufe 40, falls du viel spielst bist du möglicherweise trotzdem schneller (Mal abgesehen davon das es tot langweilig ist in einem PvP Spiel erster 40 zu sein, verpasst man dadurch viel zu viel)


----------



## Violation (19. Mai 2008)

Hmm hätte gerne noch ne PreOrder ... hat hier vielleicht noch jemand ne eingeschweißte die er mir verkaufen würd?


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Mai 2008)

Violation schrieb:


> Hmm hätte gerne noch ne PreOrder ... hat hier vielleicht noch jemand ne eingeschweißte die er mir verkaufen würd?



Gegen deine Seele, 200 €uro und eine Nacht mit deiner Freundin (sofern gutaussehend) oder Schwester (alt genug und gut aussehend) könnten wir drüber reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sukiz (19. Mai 2008)

> Hmm hätte gerne noch ne PreOrder ... hat hier vielleicht noch jemand ne eingeschweißte die er mir verkaufen würd?



bist du net der, der vor nem monat warhammer noch total runter gemacht hat und sogut wie in jedem threat total rumgeflamed hat........


----------



## Violation (19. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Gegen deine Seele, 200 €uro und eine Nacht mit deiner Freundin (sofern gutaussehend) oder Schwester (alt genug und gut aussehend) könnten wir drüber reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seele? Kein Problem, Nacht mit meiner Freundin (sieht sehr gut aus) auch kein Ding, Schwester habe ich nach meinem Wissen nicht.... aber die 200 Euro? Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommen wol nicht ins geschäft 



Sukiz schrieb:


> bist du net der, der vor nem monat warhammer noch total runter gemacht hat und sogut wie in jedem threat total rumgeflamed hat........



Achte doch mal auf meine Anzahl an Beiträgen, alleine das verhindert das ich in jedem Thread geflamed habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe vorher nach meinem Wissen auch noch nie in nem Warhammerforum gepostet, nur bei WoW ^^" Und die Beiträge kannste dir ja anzeigen lassen


----------



## Sukiz (19. Mai 2008)

> Achte doch mal auf meine Anzahl an Beiträgen, alleine das verhindert das ich in jedem Thread geflamed habe  Habe vorher nach meinem Wissen auch noch nie in nem Warhammerforum gepostet, nur bei WoW ^^" Und die Beiträge kannste dir ja anzeigen lassen



dann sry der hieß irgendwas mit violator deswegen kam die verwechslung zustande sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. Mai 2008)

Hehe, aber leider ist es so, viele die anfangs geflamet haben wie kacke WAR werden wird, wollen auf einmal WARhammer Pre-Orders kaufen.. selbst schon 3 PN's gekriegt ob ich eine über hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

